# Льготные средства реабилитации. На что можно рассчитывать?



## Ирина Хомутенко (5 Июн 2021)

Могу ли, я рассчитывать на средства реабилитации льготные? Если да, то какие и они должны быть включены в ипр?


----------



## Дина (5 Июн 2021)

@Ирина Хомутенко, мама моя получает бесплатно корсеты и трости, если не ошибаюсь, два раза в год. Да, это прописано у нее в ИПР. Никаких сложностей с назначением корсетов не было.
 Со мной в роддоме 8 лет назад лежала девушка с ДЦП (степень не знаю, но сама она ходить не могла) ей ходунки выдавали и еще что-то для облегчения передвижения. Но, как она говорила, надо было "выбивать".


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (5 Июн 2021)

@Дина, надо будет глянуть включены ли они у меня в ипр


----------

